# Farrier recommendations - Falmouth / Redruth area



## rockymountain (9 April 2013)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good kind farrier, I have a young horse that will need shoes soon

Many Thanks

RM


----------



## Sarah_Jane (10 April 2013)

Equine Footcare can't recommend the team highly enough, headed up by Simon Moore.


----------



## jrp204 (10 April 2013)

As above


----------



## SpottyTB (12 April 2013)

Arthur Bell.. not sure he's taking on but his soon to be qualified apprentice (4 weeks) may be..


----------

